#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Άρθρο: Παράταση ισχύος προσωρινών αδειών Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών

## Xάρης

Μπορείτε να δείτε αυτήν τη σελίδα εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...84%CF%8E%CE%BD

----------

